# Cave Home for Sale in Arkansas, Would You Live In It?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2018)

I'd be temped to.   More here.  



> Looking for a new place to live, but  tired of the same old, boring four walls and a roof? The so-called  ‘World’s most luxurious cave’ has gone on sale, and yeah, it’s a far cry  from the cave dwellings of our ancestors.
> 
> Located  in a remote area of Arkansas, Beckham Creek Cave Lodge was originally  built as a bomb shelter, but has been renovated into a luxury hotel. It  can accommodate up to 8 guests in a subterranean maze of stalagmites and  stalactites, its own waterfall and even a helipad outside for those who  need to arrive in a hurry.
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes! In a heartbeat, if my small family would move in too. It's beautiful!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2018)

No, thank you!

The outside is very attractive but I would live in constant fear that the cave would collapse on top of me.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 28, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> No, thank you!
> 
> The outside is very attractive but I would live in constant fear that the cave would collapse on top of me.



My thought as well, was just looking at the side of the mountainous side wall outside on my block and how it's deteriorating from the rains.  All those landslides I've seen over the years.  

Beautiful, but, no, think I'll have to pass  I don't mind dying, but not like that.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2018)

Inside, with the windows, I think you would forget it was a cave.  Sign me up!


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2018)

Nah.  Something about it I find creepy.


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2018)

It's creative, unique, beautiful, etc. but even if I had 2.75 million to buy it I wouldn't. 
The typical key words realtors use also resonate with me...Location, Light, and Airy. I wouldn't want to live in Arkansas (landlocked), and I like big windows with natural light, skylights, sunrooms, veranda views, decks, etc. I also like land with fenced yards for pets, and gardens, etc.

A weekend there would be a lot of fun though.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 28, 2018)

No. I need windows, for natural light and to see the outside world. I’d feel claustrophobic in there but it looks like a nice gender neutral cave.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 28, 2018)

I might, perhaps, but only after Dr No moves out


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 28, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Nah.  Something about it I find creepy.



Me, too!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2018)

In a heartbeat. Just look at that beautiful scenery.  I agree with Gary. Dr. No must go.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2018)

Yep in a heartbeat!! I've got friends who live in Cave houses in Spain, and have visited many. They're fabulous!! Cool in the heat of the hot hot summers, and warm in the cool of the winters.

I'm not keen on the no windows in the bedrooms and bathrooms, most only have windows to the front..however they are fabulously  quiet and cosy  you never hear the neighbours through the walls.., walls as thick as you make them, and very often if you wish to make another room, you just bash it through into the mountain...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 29, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> No, thank you!
> 
> The outside is very attractive but I would live in constant fear that the cave would collapse on top of me.



Me too, Aunt Bea! Not for me, although beautifully decorated.


----------



## dkay (Aug 29, 2018)

I would live in it. It's very beautiful


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2018)

Not if that guy comes  with it !  When you get a girl  in there,  give me a call.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 29, 2018)

Several pictures show water on the floor.  I opt out even if I could afford it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 30, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Several pictures show water on the floor.  I opt out even if I could afford it.


Hi AZ Jim,I agree with you Sue


----------



## Ronni (Aug 30, 2018)

I am not typically claustrophobic, but just looking at the pictures I felt like I was suffocating.  Too, it just looks cold, not warm and inviting.  Perhaps that's more the decor than the cave, but it would be hard to decorate it in such a way that it could feel warm and inviting without the decorations clashing badly with the natural elements.  

It's a no for me.


----------

